# [SOLVED] appcrash - faulty mfc71.dll



## synaptin (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi! I just started having problems with launching software "Vector NTI Suite" in Windows Vista - it crashes on start with the following details: 



> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: Vector NTI 10.exe
> Application Version: 11.1.0.0
> ...




The problem appeared from one day to the next - I haven't updated anything (automatic updates are disabled for almost everyting in my system) and haven't installed new software.

I have read the forum about similar problems and realize it might be a seriuos one, but I still hope I find a solution that doesn't involve re-installing Windows. 

So far I have tried pretty much everything that I could find in the internet - including replacing mfc71.dll, re-installing .NET, re-installing application itself, updating windows components (from SP1 to SP2 with all recent updates), running anti-virus/combofix/registry cleaners. I was just wondering what kind of logs/reports will be needed for people who might have insights on what went wrong here? Thank you very much in advance, D.S.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: appcrash -> faulty mfc71.dll*

.NET related driver *MFC71.DLL* has a timestamp = 0x40c69d92, which = Wed Jun 09 01:18:10 2004

Vector NTI 10 did crash - [URL="http://tools.invitrogen.com/content.cfm?pageid=10129"][URL="http://tools.invitrogen.com/content.cfm?pageid=10129"][URL="http://tools.invitrogen.com/content.cfm?pageid=10129"][URL="http://tools.invitrogen.com/content.cfm?pageid=10129"][URL="http://tools.invitrogen.com/content.cfm?pageid=10129"][url]http://tools.invitrogen.com/content.cfm?pageid=10129[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL] 

Invitrogen shows latest version as 11.5 - [URL="http://www.invitrogen.com/site/us/en/home/LINNEA-Online-Guides/LINNEA-Communities/Vector-NTI-Community/vector-nti-software.html"][url]http://www.invitrogen.com/site/us/en/home/LINNEA-Online-Guides/LINNEA-Communities/Vector-NTI-Community/vector-nti-software.html[/URL][/URL] 

Exception code *0xc0000005* = memory access violation. The 2004 driver appears to be improperly accessing memory under Vista SP2.

See if the Invitrogen v11.5 trial runs crash-free.

I would advise that you install all outstanding Windows Updates.

[url]www.update.microsoft.com[/URL]

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## synaptin (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: appcrash -> faulty mfc71.dll*

Dear *jcgriff2, 
* thank you for the reply!
SOLVED!!!! after 3 days of struggle... 


> "The 2004 driver appears to be improperly accessing memory under Vista SP2"


  was the only phrase I needed - it was not .NET, not Windows upgrades or anything else - I just checked how many MFC71.dll files I have on my c: drive - turned out about 5 of them. The one in the SmartWi connection utility folder had the newest modification date (2009) - I just replaced the old one in /system32 folder with the one from SmartWi - everything works like a charm now!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: appcrash -> faulty mfc71.dll*

You are most welcome.

Great detective work on locating an updated *MFC71.dll* and copying to \system32.

Thank you for posting back with the solution. Much appreciated.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------

